# sandhill succsess



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Had success on the sandhill hunt today. Proud of my wife as she had to make the decision a hunter never wants to. If you notice in the pic her tag is notched with no bird. Her bird came down with a busted wing & hit the ground running. We chased over 300 yards & never could catch up to dispatch it. It went into a cattail patch & we could not find it. Knowing it would die she said her hunt was done & notched the tag. She is a example of a true ethical hunter!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done Mrs BigMac and congratulations to Mr BigMac.

Tell us about those cool-looking decoys.

.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Well done Mrs BigMac and congratulations to Mr BigMac.
> 
> Tell us about those cool-looking decoys.
> 
> .


Thanks Goob!

The decoys are Real Geese brand. I got them at Rogers $130 for 6. They look great. Five different poses I think.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Those steaks look done up real nicely. Makin me hungry lookin at em. Congrats on the successful hunt.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Liver and onions is great stuff! But, Crane and onions??? Never had it.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome! Good on her for doing the right thing too, I think too many folks would have just kept on hunting until they had a bird in hand. That looks like a good dinner, and well-earned too!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the crane and good for your wife!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------

